
Facebook’s plan to convince businesses Workplace beats Slack and Microsoft Teams - Aplaz
https://venturebeat.com/2017/08/01/facebooks-plan-to-convince-businesses-workplace-beats-slack-and-microsoft-teams/?lipi=urn%3Ali%3Apage%3Ad_flagship3_feed%3BznqDU3ZGQgaFoYSK7pblGA%3D%3D
======
Aplaz
With Facebook having such a huge audience, similar to MS during the PC
revolution... They can actually pull this off if they utilize the user base
correctly.

Currently doing a deep dive into this business offering for our portfolio
companies at Startups Showcase Group

Thank you,

JDD

